# First Skeeter Pee



## Mschooley53 (Jan 12, 2017)

So I started my first Skeeter Pee and first wine for that matter. I added my yeast about 12 hours ago and have been periodically checking it and it I have a foam cap on top and it's starting to bubble. I would like to check the SG in about 12 more hours. 

Can I stir my primary and then take a reading or should I leave the foam cap intact and draw some?

Will it hurt introducing oxygen this early or will this slow down the fermentation?


----------



## Julie (Jan 12, 2017)

You need to stir, especially for skeeter pee. Actually, I thought that was in the instructions. Stir a couple times a day, introducing oxygen at this point is needed for the yeast to work, once your SG is below 1.010, either snap the lid down and add an airlock or rack to a carboy and add an airlock.


----------



## Mschooley53 (Jan 12, 2017)

Julie said:


> You need to stir, especially for skeeter pee. Actually, I thought that was in the instructions. Stir a couple times a day, introducing oxygen at this point is needed for the yeast to work, once your SG is below 1.010, either snap the lid down and add an airlock or rack to a carboy and add an airlock.



Thanks Julie. I know in the instructions it says to stir if fermenting slows but with my batch just starting fermentation I wasn't sure if this would be an issue. Looks like I will be stirring!


----------



## NorCal (Jan 12, 2017)

Congrats on the first batch! Skeeter pee isn't rich in nutrients (besides what is added) for the yeast and I found needs the oxygen for a good fermentation. Good luck!


----------



## reefman (Jan 13, 2017)

Nice looking Pee!


----------

